# What's the BLACKEST mascara ever???



## dizzy_lizzy (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm so jealous of how girls with lighter hair can get their eyes to *pop*with black mascara. I, having black hair, have no such luck.

SO what is the ultimate BLACKEST mascara??

thanks


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jul 28, 2007)

i use max factor's volume couture and their blackest shade is, well, pitch black. have you try it?


----------



## badbadgirl (Jul 28, 2007)

There is a Rimmel mascara that comes in either 2 or 3 shades of black- I'll have to see if I could remember which one.

Also DiorShow Blackout is another to try.


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 28, 2007)

I just got Dior Show Blackout, and it's the blackest I've seen


----------



## tellmebabyx3 (Jul 29, 2007)

i have to agree with diorshow blackout. its the darkest shade ive ever in my life seen on mascaras lol


----------



## perlanga (Jul 29, 2007)

I agree with blackout. I've used Carbon black from L'oreal and I didn't notice a big difference.


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 29, 2007)

i actually hate blackout. with a passion. i just read an article from elke von freudenberg's blog about blacketty black mascara, and she likes Physicians Formula Retro Glow Ultra-Dramatic Mascara for a false eyelash effect

(Ultra Black)






as a raven haired girl myself, my lashes are already black, and no black will be as black, so i actually go blue or purple to have them stand out.


----------



## Shanelle (Jul 29, 2007)

The blackest I've seen is Loreals Voluminous(sp?) in Carbon Black. I lovee it!


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dizzy_lizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so jealous of how girls with lighter hair can get their eyes to *pop*with black mascara. I, having black hair, have no such luck.
SO what is the ultimate BLACKEST mascara??

thanks

I understand what you mean, maybe try a different colour mascara or form of eye make up to make your eyes 'pop'.


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i actually hate blackout. with a passion. i just read an article from elke von freudenberg's blog about blacketty black mascara, and she likes Physicians Formula Retro Glow Ultra-Dramatic Mascara for a false eyelash effect (Ultra Black)

http://www.physiciansformula.com/ima...ucts/03501.jpg

as a raven haired girl myself, my lashes are already black, and no black will be as black, so i actually go blue or purple to have them stand out.

ooh, i should try that thanks =) (the blue or purple, that is



)


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i actually hate blackout. with a passion. i just read an article from elke von freudenberg's blog about blacketty black mascara, and she likes Physicians Formula Retro Glow Ultra-Dramatic Mascara for a false eyelash effect (Ultra Black)

http://www.physiciansformula.com/ima...ucts/03501.jpg

as a raven haired girl myself, my lashes are already black, and no black will be as black, so i actually go blue or purple to have them stand out.

I'm going to look for this one.


----------



## monniej (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i actually hate blackout. with a passion. i just read an article from elke von freudenberg's blog about blacketty black mascara, and she likes Physicians Formula Retro Glow Ultra-Dramatic Mascara for a false eyelash effect (Ultra Black)

http://www.physiciansformula.com/ima...ucts/03501.jpg

as a raven haired girl myself, my lashes are already black, and no black will be as black, so i actually go blue or purple to have them stand out.

i've never tried pf mascara, although i love their powders! has anyone tried this mascara?


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 30, 2007)

I have used Carbon Black from Loreal. I also think Dior's Show is the blackest I 've seen so far. As a brunette, you can make your eyes pop out too, with a black smokey eye look.


----------



## nad4321 (Jul 30, 2007)

diorshow fo sho


----------



## All Dolled Up (Aug 5, 2007)

I have better luck with blue and purple mascara than I do with black, even though I'm a brunette. Definitely give that a shot!


----------



## korina981 (Aug 5, 2007)

i was shocked at how black Cover Girl's Professional was.


----------



## beautynista (Aug 5, 2007)

Navy mascara! Especially with brown eyeliner!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah try going with a jewel toned shade like brewgrl said, it will contrast beautifully with your black hair.


----------



## anneh89 (Aug 6, 2007)

Chi Chi Black mascara


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chinadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have used Carbon Black from Loreal. I also think Dior's Show is the blackest I 've seen so far. As a brunette, you can make your eyes pop out too, with a black smokey eye look. yes, but dark mascara is subtler than smoky eyes ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fiji (Aug 10, 2007)

smashbox has a really black one


----------

